

Dan Kaminsky just killed OpenID with unveiling of his attack suite during Blackhat conference - nickb
http://www.blackhat.com/html/bh-usa-07/bh-usa-07-speakers.html#Kaminsky

======
migpwr
That link above no longer works, for anyone wanting to check this out its a
good read:

Google cache:

[http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:V_HlOsNVc8UJ:www.doxpar...](http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache:V_HlOsNVc8UJ:www.doxpara.com/DMK_BO2K7_Web.ppt+http://www.doxpara.com/DMK_BO2K7_Web.ppt&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

------
mark-t
Slides are available online, in some strange proprietary format:
<http://www.doxpara.com/?q=node/1149> .

~~~
nickb
Thanks!

Yeah, it's pretty nasty what he accomplished :( Now things are gonna get just
a lot more complex.

